# IPv6 limited connectivity



## Paul4763

I'm trying to go wireless and there's a problem. Take a look at the picture. It says the IPv6 has limited connectivity and when I click on "Details..." it the DNS for IPv6 is blank and windows seems to think that too is the problem. Does anyone know how can I solve this and connect wirelessly?


----------



## axgrinder73

Don't use the IPv6. Use the IPv4


----------



## Geoff

You shouldn't have any need for IPv6 yet anyways, as ISP's still don't use it for consumers.  I also doubt that your router supports IPv6, which is the reason it's limited connectivity.


----------



## Paul4763

What do you mean by "don't use it"? How can I get my router working then?


----------



## axgrinder73

Use the IPv4.


----------



## Paul4763

I apologise for my incompetence, but how do you configure these settings? Can I disable the IPv6? And when you say "use" IPv4, how do I do that, I don't understand what you mean.


----------



## Geoff

Forget all about IPv6, you don't even have to disable it.

You are already connected to your router using IPv4, so just forget about it.


----------



## axgrinder73

Paul4763 said:


> I apologise for my incompetence, but how do you configure these settings? Can I disable the IPv6? And when you say "use" IPv4, how do I do that, I don't understand what you mean.



IPv4 is the address scheme that is in currently in use in the US. 

IPv6 will replace IPv4 in the future and Microsoft has included it in Vista so it will work with IPv6 when the US switches. 

IPv6 uses hexadecimal addresses instead if the decimal addresses that we use now. 

Does this help explain things? A google search would probably be a good read if you would like more info on IPv6.

Good luck!

-Rob


----------



## Paul4763

Thanks for the help, but I now have a new problem. It seems all I had to do was to get Vista to reset the IP settings or something and the wireless started working. That's great. But then I connect an ethernet cable from my router to my other computer (one is wireless the other is a desktop) and it says it has limited or no connectivity. And when I try and do the same thing and get windows to repair the IP settings, it is unable to do so. I tried something else and it worked, the desktop was connected, but because the desktop connected, the laptop now has the limited or no connectivity message and I'm unable to get on the internet.

Any idea as to what is going on?


----------



## Geoff

Paul4763 said:


> Thanks for the help, but I now have a new problem. It seems all I had to do was to get Vista to reset the IP settings or something and the wireless started working. That's great. But then I connect an ethernet cable from my router to my other computer (one is wireless the other is a desktop) and it says it has limited or no connectivity. And when I try and do the same thing and get windows to repair the IP settings, it is unable to do so. I tried something else and it worked, the desktop was connected, but because the desktop connected, the laptop now has the limited or no connectivity message and I'm unable to get on the internet.
> 
> Any idea as to what is going on?


Are you talking about the IPv4?  Because IPv6 shouldn't be working at all with a WRT54G.


----------



## Paul4763

Yes I'm talking about the IPv4.


----------



## dragon2309

Paul4763 said:


> Thanks for the help, but I now have a new problem. It seems all I had to do was to get Vista to reset the IP settings or something and the wireless started working. That's great. But then I connect an ethernet cable from my router to my other computer (one is wireless the other is a desktop) and it says it has limited or no connectivity. And when I try and do the same thing and get windows to repair the IP settings, it is unable to do so. I tried something else and it worked, the desktop was connected, but because the desktop connected, the laptop now has the limited or no connectivity message and I'm unable to get on the internet.
> 
> Any idea as to what is going on?


I'm going to assume this desktop PC has windows XP running on it, yes?

If so, try this:

hit START, open CONTROL PANEL, go to NETWORK CONNECTIONS, right click on the active connection, the one that is dealing with your ethernet port, select PROPERTIES for this connection. In the new window that opens, there is a list, it should start with something like "Client For Microsoft Networks", at the bottom of this list there will be an entry called Internet Protocol TCP/IP, single click on that and press the PROPERTIES button. In the new window that opens, double check that both sections are set to "Obtain address automatically" instead of "Use the following address"

Click apply, and exit out of all the windows you have open...


----------



## Paul4763

It's already on those settings.


----------



## axgrinder73

Would there happen to be a setting on the router that could be limiting how many connections that it will allow?


----------



## Paul4763

I don't think so, no. It's got multiple ports for ethernet cables and I haven't changed any settings.

Does anyone even have an idea as to why this is happening? Not a solution just a cause for why it is doing this?


----------



## axgrinder73

It's hard to troubleshoot with out being able to see all of the settings on the router and PCs. 

Here is a couple of things to try:

-Try to power cycle the router with both PCs turned on.
- If you still get limited connectivity on one, do an *ipconfig /all *on both machines and see if you can see anything unusual.
- Double check the DHCP settings on the router.

I am thinking that it is an issue with the router's DHCP settings. If somehow the DHCP address pool is set to one; when one computer connects, it uses the only available address and therefore prohibiting the other computer from connecting.

Just a thought anyhow.


----------



## dragon2309

hmm, a cause, theres hundreds of possibilities... windows has crapped iteslef somewhere along the line, the drivers for your network controller are shot, the port os physically damaged, your router is physically damaged, your routers DHCP controller is shot, chipmunks... 

But anyway, run a command prompt and type "ipconfig /all" screenshot it and post the screen up here so we can see what addresses it's actually giving you (if any) and we'll go from there


----------

